# Turn off rear backup sensors?



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyone know how to turn off the rear backup sensors and the emergency braking feature? I just bought a hitch mount bike carrier and it’s setting off the sensors and the emergency braking when I reverse. I know I can “turn off” the sensors in the backup camera menu but it doesn’t really turn them off. Just mutes the sound and the emergency braking still kicks in.


----------



## MoGrip (Feb 7, 2010)

If you dig through the menu inter maneuver get, there should be an option for maneuver braking. That should be what you need.


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

MoGrip said:


> If you dig through the menu inter maneuver get, there should be an option for maneuver braking. That should be what you need.


I just figured that out. I wasn’t looking for the right thing in the manual. I’m guessing there isn’t any way to turn this off other than going into the menu and selecting it off or on every time? 

Seems like a huge oversight on VW part if there isn’t a way. Imagine forgetting to turn it off when trailering, reversing and making a hard turn, could set off maneuver braking and cause issues. Or, forgetting to turn it back on after and not having it active when a kid runs out behind.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Maneuver braking....turn it off. Do it 3 times and it sticks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

wsutard1 said:


> ....Seems like a huge oversight on VW part if there isn’t a way. Imagine forgetting to turn it off when trailering, reversing and making a hard turn, could set off maneuver braking and cause issues. Or, forgetting to turn it back on after and not having it active when a kid runs out behind.


VW assumes the vehicle operators aren't morons.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

wsutard1 said:


> Seems like a huge oversight on VW part if there isn’t a way. Imagine forgetting to turn it off when trailering, reversing and making a hard turn, could set off maneuver braking and cause issues. Or, forgetting to turn it back on after and not having it active when a kid runs out behind.


If I remember right from the owner's manual, if you plug a trailer into the factory trailer wiring plug the car does into trailering mode and disables that stuff.


----------

